# Vengeful Games - A Dark Psychological Thriller (Bad Games Series)



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

*In Bad Games, the Lamberts weren't safe at the family cabin. 
Now they aren't safe anywhere.*

*PLAYTIME IS NOT OVER...*

In Autumn of 2008, the Lambert family headed to western Pennsylvania for a weekend getaway to the family cabin.

They visited hell instead...

The Fannelli brothers. Two psychopaths who believed themselves exceptional, put on this Earth for the soul purpose of tormenting others for their own amusement. To make people play their twisted games.

Except the Lamberts managed the impossible. They played the game and survived. Showed the Fannelli brothers that they'd messed with the wrong family.

However, the game is far from over. There are some new players in town. Players who appear to have close ties to the Fannelli brothers. Players who are taking things very personally...and promising results that are very deadly.

_Vengeful Games_ is the highly anticipated follow-up to the best-selling thriller _Bad Games_. If you thought you'd glimpsed evil before, prepare to plummet headfirst into the abyss as author Jeff Menapace shows you a new level of fear and heart-stopping suspense.

Let the vengeful games begin...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, Betsy


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Why do I keep thinking The Hunger Games.

Oops, I probably sent all the search engines on yahoo, google clamoring to this post...

Sorry
Shane


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

As long as they don't buy, expecting something similar.  Would be quite a surprise indeed


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Meet Monica and Domino for the first time in this follow-up to the best-selling thriller _Bad Games_.


----------

